
Open Sourcing Yelp's Data Pipeline: stream billions of messages a day - Goosey
https://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2016/11/open-sourcing-yelps-data-pipeline.html
======
Goosey
I'm on the team which put this together. Feel free to ask any questions, I
will answer what I can!

~~~
masonic
Will Yelp ever address the plague of fake accounts?

~~~
Goosey
Fake accounts are against the Yelp's TOS [1]

[1] -
[https://www.yelp.com/static?country=US&p=tos](https://www.yelp.com/static?country=US&p=tos)

------
software_engr21
awesome !!

